# WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?



## MadScientist123 (21. Mai 2017)

*WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Hallo 

ich möchte mir einen neuen Monitor zulegen. Ich habe eine GTX 1080 und einen AMD Ryzen 5 1600X.

Ich spiele viel Singleplayer RPG's, League of Legends, Strategiespiele und ab und an mal Shooter (eventuell wird sich das ändern, sobald im Winter das neue Battlefront II rauskommt). Rennspiele o.ä. spiele ich überhaupt nicht.
Mir sind hohe Grafikdetails wichtig. Und mich nervt es, wenn die Frames unter 45 die Sekunde fallen.

Welcher Monitor wäre richtig für mich? 
Ich würde jetzt schätzen, dass ein 4k mit 75 herz ideal wäre. Aber keine Ahnung.
Ich möchte gerne einen schlichten Monitor haben. Heißt ohne jegliche Farben und verrückte Formen 

Preisrahmen beträgt 500 €. Zur not auch 550, aber die 600 will ich definitiv nicht knacken.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Atma (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Wenn dir hohe Details wichtig sind und es dich gleichzeitig nervt unter 45 FPS zu fallen, ist die Frage schnell beantwortet: WQHD.

Für hohe Details und viel FPS in 4K hat eine GTX 1080 nicht genug Power. Dann muss es schon eine 1080 Ti sein.


----------



## HisN (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

LOL hat überhaupt keine Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte.
Da stemmt eine 1070er noch 700 FPS in 4K.


http://abload.de/img/leagueoflegends_2016_uukc9.jpg


Das es abhängig ist von der Software/Settings die man fährt, ist bei vielen Usern noch nicht angekommen 
Aber dementsprechend muss der Fragesteller auch das Kind beim Namen nennen, es gibt Shooter die werden in 4K mit einer Mittelklasse Graka noch mehrere 100 FPS bringen, und ander die werden auch High-End auf 5 FPS fallen. Alles abhängig von Software/Settings. Viele Strategie-Titel hängen fast ausschließlich an der CPU, da interessiert werden die Graka noch die Auflösung.

Also werde Konkret. Dann kommen auch konkrete Antworten und keine Pauschal-Watschen wie "4K ohne 1080TI geht nicht".

Und ganz nebenbei: Deine Graka kann DSR, d.h. Du kannst selbst ausprobieren wie viele FPS DEINE Software in DEINEN Settings in den verschiedenen Auflösungen bringen wird. Ganz ohne uns. Beschäftige Dich damit^^

Und nicht vergessen in 4K kann man AA deutlich reduzieren. Wenn Du jetzt Deine Games mit DSR ausprobierst und noch 8xMSAA dazunimmst, dann ist das zuviel des Guten.


----------



## MadScientist123 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

@Atma: Danke. Ich habe aber auch gelesen, dass selbst niedrige Grafikeinstellungen auf einem 4k Monitor besser aussehen, als hohe Grafikeinstellungen auf einem WQHD Monitor. Ist das Murks? Aber dann werde ich wohl zu einem WQHD mit 144 hz tendieren? Oder sind die 144 hz bei mir schlecht aufgehoben, da ich keine Rennspiele o.ä. spiele, wo die weit über 100 FPS erst richtig Sinn machen?

@HisN: Danke  - Problem ist: ich habe die Teile des PC erst gestern bestellt, ergo kann ich noch nichts testen, da ich den noch gar nicht in den Fingern halte. Ich habe aktuell auf meinem Laptop nicht so viele Games, weil der einfach nichts vernünftiges packt. Deshalb der neue PC, deshalb kann ich genau Titel noch gar nicht nennen und deshalb habe ich nur die Genre's geschrieben, wo ich mir dementsprechend gute Titel zulegen werde. Werden wohl auch nur Titel sein, die noch rauskommen, wie zum Beispiel Star Wars Battlefront II, Red Dead Redemption 2, Ancestors sieht nett aus - hab noch keine eindeutige Vorstellung was ich alles spielen will, da ich bisher eh nicht die Möglichkeiten hatte. Sind aber alles Titel mit hohen Grafikanforderungen, wo 60 FPS Sinn machen (hab aktuell kein gutes Strategiespiel in Aussicht  .. ) weshalb wohl WQHD clever wäre, da 4k bei diesen Titeln mit vielen FPS schwierig wird. Nur lohnt sich auch 144 herz? 60 FPS reichen mir glaube ich. Ein Mittelding wäre toll haha.


----------



## HisN (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Ist es echt so schwer das Kind beim Namen zu nennen? 
Warum müsst ihr bei solchen Fragen denn immerzu die Pauschal-Keule schwingen?

Du willst in Titel XXX in hohen Settings mehr als 45 FPS in 4K. Kein Problem, VERRATE UNS DEN TITEL (oder benutz DSR). Nur dann können wir Dir sagen ob eine 1080er 45 FPS stemmt oder nicht. Das ist doch gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen^^

Also nix für ungut, wir können gerne philosophieren, aber ich verstehe nicht so ganz wie euch das weiterbringt, auch wenn ich es unterhaltsam finde^^


----------



## MadScientist123 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*



MadScientist123 schrieb:


> @HisN: Danke  - Problem ist: ich habe die Teile des PC erst gestern bestellt, ergo kann ich noch nichts testen, da ich den noch gar nicht in den Fingern halte. Ich habe aktuell auf meinem Laptop nicht so viele Games, weil der einfach nichts vernünftiges packt. Deshalb der neue PC, deshalb kann ich genau Titel noch gar nicht nennen und deshalb habe ich nur die Genre's geschrieben, wo ich mir dementsprechend gute Titel zulegen werde. Werden wohl auch nur Titel sein, die noch rauskommen, *wie zum Beispiel Star Wars Battlefront II, Red Dead Redemption 2, Ancestors sieht nett aus* - hab noch keine eindeutige Vorstellung was ich alles spielen will, da ich bisher eh nicht die Möglichkeiten hatte. Sind aber alles Titel mit hohen Grafikanforderungen, wo 60 FPS Sinn machen (hab aktuell kein gutes Strategiespiel in Aussicht  .. ) weshalb wohl WQHD clever wäre, da 4k bei diesen Titeln mit vielen FPS schwierig wird. Nur lohnt sich auch 144 herz? 60 FPS reichen mir glaube ich. Ein Mittelding wäre toll haha.



Prey wäre wohl auch noch aufzuzählen. Das ist ja schon auf dem Markt


----------



## HisN (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Ah, jetzt verstehe ich den Hintergrund 
Zu kommenden Spielen können wir natürlich auch nur raten, mehr oder weniger wie Du auch^^

Ich sags mal so: Ein Monitor wird viele Grakas überleben, und man kann einen 4K-Monitor natürlich auch in "kleineren" Auflösungen betreiben. Wenn man geschickt ist sogar ohne Schärfeverlust. 
Ich wehre mich halt immer nur gegen pauschales "4K geht nicht ohne 1080TI". 
Was geht und was nicht geht hängt halt immer vom Anspruch des Users ab, und der der sagt "4K geht nicht", hat halt meistens so hohe Ansprüche an seine FPS, das er eigentlich auch sagen könnte "FHD geht nicht" 

Zur Zeit ist halt Pest oder Cholera, da es keine 144Hz 4K-Geräte gibt. 
Ich persönlich würde zu 4K tendieren, aber das ist meine ganz eigene Entscheidung. Mir ist Auflösung wichtiger als 144Hz.
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich auch jeden verstehen der sagt ihm sind 144Hz wichtiger als 4K. Völlig legetim. Die Entscheidung kann Dir leider keiner abnehmen.

Später kommen dann bestimmt noch die Null-Argumente wie:

Ich habe Technik-XXX (Gsync, Freesync, 144Hz, 4K, beliebig erweiterbar), und würde nie wieder zurück. 
Ist halt wirklich ein Null-Argument, weil das für ALLE Techniken gilt^^


----------



## MadScientist123 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Einmal dass ich das richtig verstanden habe:

Mit 144 Hz kann ich bis zu 144 FPS haben, sofern die Einstellungen dies erlauben. Bei 60 Hz ist dementsprechend bei 60 FPS Feierabend?

Sollte ich Wert auf G-Sync legen? Soll wohl ein teures Feature sein, manche sagen Ja, andere Nein..
Und was haltet ihr von 21:9 ? Zumindest im Singleplayer sollte das Erlebnis intensiver sein, sofern das Spiel dieses Format unterstützt (was eigentlich jedes aktuelle Spiel macht, richtig?)


----------



## HisN (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Nö.
Schau Dir meinen Screen von LOL an. 
Einen 700Hz-Monitor hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

Ein 60Hz-Monitor "verschluckt" halt ohne Sync eine ganze Menge der von der Graka gerenderten Frames, bzw. stellst sie nicht oder nur teilweise dar.
Ein 144Hz-Monitor stellt in der gleichen Zeit mehr als doppelt so viele Frames dar, verschluckt aber immer noch viele Teile, solange kein Sync aktiv ist.

Wisch einfach mal mit Deiner Maus schnell über den Desktop. An einem 60Hz Monitor siehst Du dann mehrere stehende Mauszeiger, an einem 144Hz-Monitor ist die Anzahl der Mauszeiger, die Du siehst mehr als doppelt so hoch, und entsprechend fühlt sich die Mausbewegung "flüssiger" an. 
Das ist der eigentliche Unterschied.


----------



## MadScientist123 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Oke, danke. Also würde G-Sync das 60 Hz Dilemma etwas ausbügeln?


----------



## HisN (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nicht wirklich was zu tun.
G-Sync stellt am Monitor immer ein Bild dar, wenn die Graka eins liefert. Es werden also keine Bilder mehr verschluckt oder unterdrückt. Die Bildausgabe wirkt daher flüssiger und es gibt kein Tearing. Der Effekt ist zwischen 30 und 60FPS am besten sichtbar, darüber wird es praktisch unsichtbar und es bleibt nur das fehlende Tearing.


----------



## MadScientist123 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Achso, alles klar - danke! 
Du hast mir wahnsinnig weitergeholfen!

Ich werde mich dann für einen 27" 4k Monitor mit G-Sync und 60 Hz entscheiden. Mal sehen, was ich dort gescheites für ~ 500 € finde 
Oder hast Du auch dafür die passende Antwort?


----------



## HisN (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Nein leider nicht^^
Ich bin mehr so der 40" Fan bei 4K, weil man das ohne Windows-Skalierung bequem lesen kann.
Immersion durch schiere Größe. Bester Schwarzwert gleich nach OLED.
Dafür kein Gsync und er spiegelt 

Geht aber mit Deinen 500 gerade noch so^^

iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MadScientist123 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Danke, aber 40" ist mir denn doch etwas zu riesig haha 

Kann es sein, dass es nur 4 4k Monitore mit G-Sync bis 28" gibt? LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale bis 28", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mitchpuken (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Es gibt schon welche mit 27- Zoll, aber die kleinste Standardgröße, wenn man das so sagen kann und du richtig rausgefunden hast, ist eigentlich 28". HisN hat die Skalierung bereits angesprochen und ich finde man sollte wenn möglich UHD auf 28" sich selbst ansehen, ob es zu klein ist und man zb 125% oder 150% Skalierungs brauchen würde und man das dann möchte.

Wenn du mit unter 60fps zurecht kommst, dann mit UHD und g-sync. Brauchst du aber deutlich mehr fps, damit es für dich flüssig ist, dann macht WQHD (27" Standardgröße) wirklich mehr Sinn, g-sync und 144Hz gehen dann Hand in Hand, wenn es ins Budget passt.

Laut geizhals bleibt bei max. 550€, WQHD, g-sync/144Hz nur der hier über, aber bitte verlasse dich nicht darauf, das kommt mir gerade seltsam vor, kann aber keinen Fehler finden. Dell S2716DG: Dells erster G-Sync-Monitor im Test


----------



## MadScientist123 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Gut, ich glaube, dass ich mit meiner 1080er auf einem UHD *ohne* G-Sync langfristig, sobald nur noch 35 FPS auf Hohen/Maximalen Settings zu erreichen sind, keinen Spaß haben würde. Und da der AOC Agon AG271UG bei 725€ weit über meinem geplanten Budget liegt, werde ich in diesen glaube ich nicht investieren.  Den Acer Predator XB281HKbmiprz und den entsprechenden von ASUS kann ich wegen dem "Gaming-Design" nicht leiden.
Oder könnt ihr noch einen anderen UHD Bildschirm bis ~ 32" mit GSync vorschlagen?

Mal angenommen ich entscheide mich gegen den AOC und kaufe einen WQHD, respektive den eben angesprochenen Dell S2716DG: 144 Hz in Kombination mit G-Sync - lohnt das wirklich? Könnte ich dann nicht auf eins von beidem verzichten? 
Ich würde spontan den Nutzen von G-Sync höher als den von 144 Hz werten, da das Gehirn eh nicht mehr als 25 (?) Bilder die Sekunde verarbeiten kann und dann habe ich lieber hochwertige 30 bis 60 Bilder die Sekunde. Zudem würde bei 144 Hz ohne Sync Tearing entstehen?


----------



## Mitchpuken (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*



> Gut, ich glaube, dass ich mit meiner 1080er auf einem UHD ohne G-Sync langfristig, sobald nur noch 35 FPS auf Hohen/Maximalen Settings zu erreichen sind, keinen Spaß haben würde.


Bei einem 60Hz Monitor würde ich bei weniger als 60fps immer g-sync oder free-sync mitnehmen. Den Grund hast du bereits selbst genannt.



> 144 Hz in Kombination mit G-Sync - lohnt das wirklich? Könnte ich dann nicht auf eins von beidem verzichten?


Du meinst, ob es sich für dich lohnt? Ka, sag du es uns! Hast du schon mal 144Hz oder g-sync gesehen bzw genutzt? Hat es dir gefallen? Dann ja, wenn du blau von rot nicht unterscheiden kannst, dann nicht 
Bei weniger als 60fps bei 60Hz würde ich persönlich die sync-Variante vorziehen, weil ich tearing nicht leiden kann.



> nicht mehr als 25 (?) Bilder die Sekunde verarbeiten kann und dann habe ich lieber hochwertige 30 bis 60 Bilder die Sekunde. Zudem würde bei 144 Hz ohne Sync Tearing entstehen?


Vergiss das mit den Bildern, ist Quatsch  Was sind denn für dich "hochwertige" 30 bis 60 Bilder? Der Unterschied allein ist schon mal das Gegenteil von hochwertig? Und was sind für dich minderwertige 30 bis 60 Bilder?
Je mehr Hz und und fps desto weniger tritt tearing auf, aber "ganz weg" bekommt man es nur mit sync, auch mit normalen v-sync bei 60fps@60hz, falls du dich gegen 144hz und/oder g-sync entscheiden solltest.


----------



## HisN (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Natürlich kann Dein Gehirn mehr als 25 FPS verarbeiten.  Der Wert kommt vom Film und hat nix mit Computergames zu tun.


----------



## Boenedal (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Wenn du warten kannst und deine Taschen sehr tief sind kannst du, wenn du kannst, auf den hier warten. Aber wie gesagt halt nur mit sehr tiefen Taschen... Asus Swift PG27UQ angekundigt: 4K, 144 Hz, G-Sync, HDR und Quantum Dot [Update 2: Euro-Preis]


----------



## MadScientist123 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Das wär's .. aber 2k € wollte ich nicht für einen Monitor ausgeben  .. dann doch lieber 1x mehr nach Südamerika o.ä. 
Ich bin generell überrascht, wie viel Geld man für einen Monitor ausgeben kann. 
Ich dachte immer, dass die GraKa mit Abstand das teuerste Bestandteil des Gaming-Setups wäre, aber da habe ich mich ja gewaltig geirrt  .. 

Ich schwanke aktuell zwischen dem Dell S2716DG als WQHD G-Sync 144 Hz (550€) und dem AOC Agon AG271UG mit 4k G-Sync und 60 Hz (715€)  .. 

Mal so ganz nebenbei: bei dem Acer Predator XB281HKbmiprz kann man den Fuß nicht gegen einen tauschen, der mehr nach "Office" als nach "Gaming" aussieht, richtig?


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*



> Ich dachte immer, dass die GraKa mit Abstand das teuerste Bestandteil des Gaming-Setups wäre, aber da habe ich mich ja gewaltig geirrt  ..


Für den darfst du gerne die Grafikkarte mal 2 rechnen


----------



## MadScientist123 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Jaa  .. oke gut, ich habe echt keine Ahnung und komme hier irgendwie nicht weiter ..

Letzte Frag -, folgende Prämissen:
- ich spiele ausschließlich The Witcher 3
- ich brauche nicht mehr als 60 FPS, 40 wären ausreichend
- mir ist schöne Grafik wichtig
- bis 28"
- ich habe ein Budget von 500€ (750€)
- schlichtes Office-Design (kein Roter Fuß, Grünes Leuchten o.ä.)

Kann man unter diesen Eingrenzungen sagen, welcher Monitor am besten geeignet wäre?


----------



## MadScientist123 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 24" WQHD 144 Hz GSync 370€
Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 27" WQHD 144 Hz GSync 550€
AOC Agon AG271UG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 27" UHD 60 Hz GSync 725€

Das sind jetzt meine 3 Optionen. Sind die prinzipiell gut? Welcher hat das beste P/L Verhältnis?
Der AOC hat 4 ms Reaktionszeit (Dell nur 1 ms) - wäre in League und Overwatch halt ein Nachteil, den ich hinsichtlich des P/L beachten sollte. Aber sonst in jedem Game quasi egal..


----------



## Mitchpuken (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k fÃ¼r GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Den ersten Monitor würde ich perönlich nicht wählen, weil nur 24 Zoll.
Der zweite Monitor wird hier im Forum öfters diskutiert Dell S2716DG 27-inch G-SYNC Gaming Monitor Review - YouTube und Dell S2716DG G-SYNC Gaming Monitor Review
Der dritte Monitor bleibt optisch und gsync bei 750€ als einziger über. (Nur so nebenbei sehe ich gerade den führt laut geizhals kein österreichischer Händler  )

144Hz und WQHD ist eben was anderes als UHD. Apfel oder Birne. Hast du die Möglichkeit dir beides irgendwo anzusehen? 

Ohne viel Shooter müssen es imo auch keine 144Hz sein. Ob man bei 144Hz auch gsync haben will, muss man selber sehen, tut aber nicht schaden 
Eine schöne Grafik und <60fps sprechen für UHD, aber dann auf jeden mit g-sync, weil tearing mag ich nicht. 

Du kannst auch UHD mit DSR testen, damit du siehst wie viele fps mit welches Details du in deinen Spielen einstellen kannst.


----------



## MadScientist123 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Gut, ich habe mich glaube ich für WQHD 144 Hz entschieden - Danke!

Nun die Frage: IPS oder TN Panel?

IPS zB: Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
TN zB: Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mitchpuken (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Reine Geschmackssache würde ich sagen, haben beide Vor- und Nachteile. Irgendwie wieder so eine Entscheidung, ob WQHD@144Hz oder UHD@60Hz  Würde hier empfehlen sich selbst über TN/IPS einzulesen. (Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass du schon zu IPS greifen könntest)


----------



## MadScientist123 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Ich habe mich für den Dell entschieden. Das TN von diesem soll unglaublich gut sein & dafür muss ich die ganzen Nachteile eines IPS nicht in Kaufe nehmen.

Vielen Dank für die ganze Hilfe!


----------



## Mitchpuken (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

 Lass bald mal wieder was hören


----------



## JoM79 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*

Naja, bis auf den schlechten Gammawert, den du nicht verstellen kannst.


----------



## Yaeger (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WQHD oder 4k für GTX 1080 und AMD R5 1600X ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, bis auf den schlechten Gammawert, den du nicht verstellen kannst.



Hat mich zuerst auch abgeschreckt. Hab mir den(mit Pixeltest) vor ca 2 Wochen gegönnt und bin nach Änderung der werkseitigen Farbeinstellungen inzwischen rundum zufrieden.


----------

